

Show HN: Material Palette - Material Design color palette generator - mattaus
http://materialpalette.com/

======
leventcemaydan
Sharing this with my design team. Thank you! Great work!

------
akbar501
This is very nice. Thanks for creating it.

------
kurt_bwc
Very cool, I'm gonna use it!

